# Best single-AA lights.... your nominations please



## DHart (Apr 20, 2009)

I find the current "best single 123 light" thread very interesting.

Let's do one for best single AA light.

I only have two myself, ConneXion X2 and Nitecore D10 R2. 

Of these two, my nomination goes to the D10 R2. It's winning points are:

-Very bright output (rivaling an R2 drop-in lamp in a 6P)
-Very dim output (a really low low, perhaps 1 lumen, that is very useful and important to me)
-Instant to low and instant to high (press-press ~ press-press/hold)
-Ability to ramp to any desired brightness (press/hold)
-Memory for previous setting
-Runs on alkas, lithium primaries, NiMH, Li-Ions
-Very nice beam with bright, useable spill

This is a really well made, very versatile, compact light perfect for general use. I would choose other lights purely as throwers or tactical lights, but for general purpose use, EDC, this one is "le bomb" as far as I'm concerned.

What is your nomination?


----------



## lrp (Apr 20, 2009)

Of what I've owned.....Nitecore's D10!! This should be a very interesting thread!


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 20, 2009)

My vote goes to D10 (surprise surprise) and NDI without a doubt. :rock:
(Pssst...can someone ask Selfbuilt what are his two best single-AA lights)


----------



## BRO (Apr 20, 2009)

Fenix LD10, very solid, plenty of light, easy to use and carry. I'm sure the other are OK as well, I don't own any of theme. But I know the LD10 is very good. Good luck, I don't think you can make a bad choice.


----------



## loanshark (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd have to vote for the D10 as well. For the price I don't think it can be touched right now...


----------



## Shorty66 (Apr 20, 2009)

Zebralight H501 and Jetbeam Jet I Pro I.B.S. both used with 14500s.


----------



## gunga (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I have the same 3 as most above:

D10, Connexion X2, LD10 (or L1D too).


----------



## Bruiser (Apr 20, 2009)

Ny vote goes to the Nitecore D10 R2 also! It's been in my pocket since I got it. It's an extremely well made light, simple UI, great low level (I user this more than anything around the house at night), and good runtime. That, and it uses a battery type that is widely available. Basicaly everything DHart already mentioned. :thumbsup:

-Dan


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 20, 2009)

NiteCore Defender Infinity

Great AA light, and better tactical UI than the D10.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't hit on the best AA light yet.

If my L1D Q5 could keep it's modes with 14500 it might be the one.

So right now it's ConneXion (X1) for ease of use and decent brightness.

I have a few AA lights that will get brighter, but are not as easy to use (or have PWM).


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 for the D10 or the NDI. Nitecore is a very solid light. I have one that I just got back from having Tekno-Cowboy mod it with a Cree UV emitter and I have a new D10 R2 on it's way. I love these lights.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 20, 2009)

Nitecore D10. :thumbsup:

Fenix L1T V2 a close second. Fenix needs to make some minor changes to this light for it to better the D10.

I do not have the ConneXion X1 so I can't really say much about it but I do have the two mentioned above.


----------



## BurlyEd (Apr 20, 2009)

I do not have any of the lights mentioned so far, but I have 6 other 1xAA-size Cree flashlights. Of these, an AKOray K-106 with a 14500 battery is my favorite. I still may buy an LD10 someday to use with "storebought" AA batteries.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 20, 2009)

The conneXion seems t be optimised for 14500 batteries. The graph below shows battery performance of AW 14500 and Eneloops.

*Product Image **




*
Packaging
Contents
Construction 
Output 






http://www.light-reviews.com/lp_connexion/


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fenix L1T-V2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MS3 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a fairly new flashlight addict ( only have 7 LED lights so far ). The D10 was my first aa purchase and is my EDC. I have a couple other aa lights on the way from dx and battery junction, but they don't stand a chance at dethroning the D10. The ESE LZ2 is a looker, but too heavy to compete as an EDC. D10 is numero uno for me!


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 20, 2009)

Connextion2 with 14500


----------



## cave dave (Apr 20, 2009)

Titanium JHanko:

Everything you love about the Nitecore D10 R2 wrapped in a Titanium and Tritium shell.

Best CR123 and Best AA:


----------



## ronin21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Definitely my Nitecore D10 R2. Love the versatility.


----------



## victor01 (Apr 20, 2009)

For me, like all the others, *Nitecore D10, *mine is a Q5 since the pre-order days though. I think currently nothing comes close to it concerning price point, built quality, compactness and versatility.


----------



## Bluehinder (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the D10, LD10, L1T v2.0, and the Jetbeam I Pro IBS. To me it's no contest, the Jetbeam hands down. No brainer.

I think the D10 is very nice, but the Jetbeam is better in every catagory.

I'll give the D10 the nod on size.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't have the others but I do have a LD10, so +1 for that.

P.S. Anybody knows if the LD10 can be used with 14500 batteries?

Thx!,
Tim


----------



## n4zov (Apr 20, 2009)

Shorty66 said:


> Jetbeam Jet I Pro I.B.S. both used with 14500s.



+1


----------



## regulator (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I'll vote for the D10. It is a well built light and is not too big. It has great flexibility with a wide output range. It is also pretty efficient at the lower output levels and offers long runtime options.

However, depending on how well the new EZAA tests, I think I may carry that more often due to the smaller size.


----------



## DHart (Apr 20, 2009)

Bluehinder said:


> I have the D10, LD10, L1T v2.0, and the Jetbeam I Pro IBS. To me it's no contest, the Jetbeam hands down. No brainer.
> 
> I think the D10 is very nice, but the Jetbeam is better in every catagory.
> 
> I'll give the D10 the nod on size.



I think I need to take a good close look at the JetBeam I Pro IBS! oo:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 20, 2009)

Guess I'll have to go against the grain, maybe because I don't have a D10, and vote for my beloved Proton Pro. Things I like about it are the variable output, additional red LED, great clip, side clickie, and its different look. Not the brightest and the beam's a little funky, but still quite adequate. Price ain't bad, too.

The best looking and smallest is still the Arc AA (maybe not as slim as the EZAA, but I think it's shorter).

Geoff


----------



## f22shift (Apr 20, 2009)

connexion


----------



## Linger (Apr 20, 2009)

Zebra H501
_disclaimer_ - _this is the only 1aa light I have, however, that doesn't make it less awesome_.

Yes, Zebra isn't a thrower, but its the first light i've forgotten about when I was using it. It's beam is perfect. I'm new to cpf, but i've never noticed artifacts in other lights like I have since using the zebra. The form factor is excellent.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2009)

LiteFlux LF5XT


Truly a sweet little gem. :kiss:


Probably my overall favorite flashlight.



_


----------



## obriencr (Apr 20, 2009)

Proton Pro for overall size and versatility. White light, red light, variable light settings.


----------



## travelinman (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the UI on the ITP C7, it's got variable brightness + strobe, it's shape makes it very EDC and it's very affordable. Plus the service at shiningbeam is top notch.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry can't pick one favorite, the world is just not black and white.

Fenix L1D,L1T
Zebra H50, H501
LRI Photon Proton Pro
LiteFlux LF5-XT (it's programmable)
RiverRock 1W (economical, easy access choice)
Fenix (discontinued models at clearance price e.g. L1S, L1P)

*(really looking forward to seeing the EZAA with Q3-5B)*


----------



## popcornpicker (Apr 20, 2009)

The Proton Pro is hard to beat.

My favorite has to be the AKOray K-106, though.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> *(really looking forward to seeing the EZAA with Q3-5A)*


 


BTW,

4Sevens stated the "warm-neutral" EZAA will have Q3-5*B*


Just FYI

_


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 20, 2009)

travelinman said:


> I love the UI on the ITP C7, it's got variable brightness + strobe, it's shape makes it very EDC and it's very affordable. Plus the service at shiningbeam is top notch.


I only recently got an iTP C7R so I did not list it. I'm evaluating it though and I agree it's a very nice light. I'm still amazed at how ergonomic it feels. I have a NiteCore Extreme and a Olight Infinitum with very similar variable light UI (Infinitum is identical). 

I'm undecided about the UI, it sort of makes it both a clicky and a twisty under normal use. On the other hand, it implements a memory that is not automatic (I don't care for automatic mode memory lights). I've used the infinitum quite a bit, and shown it to people. I'm surprised sometimes that non-flashaholics don't seem to care for the twisty level UI either. It could be they need to live with it for a while longer. I have an Infinitum I was going to gift, but now it might end up on B/S/T, non-flashaholics seem to prefer the simple clicky.

I'm pretty sure I would have prefered the T version of the iTP C7. I'm probably going to list mine on B/S/T and try the T version.

I do think anyone that is thinking about this light should give it a try. Nice light at a nice price.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 20, 2009)

Burgess said:


> BTW,
> 
> 4Sevens stated the "warm-neutral" EZAA will have Q3-5*B*
> ....


 Ya I knew that, just use to typing 5A. post corrected.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 21, 2009)

Generally not a big fan of AA lights, but out of what I have I'd say the Nitecore D10. At least I can run a 14500 in it.  I also love my Zebralight H50.


----------



## SureAddicted (Apr 21, 2009)

Even though I don't have one, I'm going to say the Olight i15.







[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Uses the very latest Cree 7090 XR-E R2 LED[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Uses 1XAA battery / 1.2v NiMH / 4.2V 14500[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Dimensions: Length: 109.5mm , Diameter: 23.6mm[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Color: Black[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Weight:: 53g without batteries[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Modes: Illumination (Digital infinite beam adjustment) 205lm/1h 6lm/50h—— Strobe——SOS[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Linear functional adjustment for easy change of functions[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Max 150 meters / 492 feet long throw[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Output: 205 lumens output[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Runtime: 50 hours long runtime (on low level with NiMH)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Tactical protruding momentary-on forward switch, with click to lock on[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]The light Auto-Remembers your last used setting, when turned off [/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Superior heat sink design that disperses heat to protect the LED and electrical components[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Ergonomic, solid structure design allowing easy operation[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Partial smooth / orange peel reflector for flawless beam and increased throw.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Strong / quick to release lanyard to prevent loss and maintain safety[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Designed to Mil-spec: MIL-STD-810F[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Highly Water resistant[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Anti-shattering ultra clear lens, anti-scratching and anti-slip[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Lock-out function to prevent accidental light activation[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Engineered anti-slip body texture that gives you a firm tight grip[/FONT]


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 21, 2009)

I own 3 AA lights

Ultrafire C3 (my 1st LED light): with the 2xAA extension tube, its bright (though not as bright as some others) and also tough and reliable, i bring it fishing and am not afraid of bashing it around and dropping it on rocks, sand and occasional puddles of sea water. It's more or less retired now but i cannot bring myself to give it away, it's now a loaner light. Runtime on 2xAA was close to 4 hours and that was good enough for me.

Jetbeam Jet I MkIIx: this was my first 'high end' light and running it on 14500 was a real joy, i enjoyed the versatility of the 4 modes and loved the fact that it had a 'hidden' mode with many different levels of brightness and strobe/SOS. The size is also extremely pocketable and if i could find a way to mod it to IBS and switch the LED to either an R2 or Q5 or Q3 (warm) i would definitely be carrying that every day.

Jetbeam Jet I Pro IBS v2.0: I love this light to bits, its either in my pocket or in my work bag along with 3 spare 14500s. The IBS makes it my most versatile light, coupled with waterproofness (tested by submerging in a mug of water while on max) and a reasonable runtime of an hour plus on max, it's a great little light. My only gripe is that the clip i have on mine only allows it to be clipped bezel up with the bezel protruding out of the pocket.


----------



## Phaselock (Apr 21, 2009)

Nitecore D10 is my favorite. But I also use my LD10 alot on hiking trips with diffuser to light up my tent. They should make a diffusertip for Nitecore D10!


----------



## Toaster (Apr 21, 2009)

SureAddicted said:


> Even though I don't have one, I'm going to say the Olight i15.



I'm somewhat surprised there haven't been any announcements about this light here or on CPFM considering it's already shipping. Anyways I like that they added strobe/sos to the Infinitum circuit and made it accessible with one handed operation. Dunno if it's the same as the Titanium Infinitum but 2.5s ramp time also seems pretty darn quick and not annoying. If they fixed the problem with protected 14500s not fitting right the T15 had, this may end up being my new favorite 1xAA light.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 21, 2009)

Toaster said:


> I'm somewhat surprised there haven't been any announcements about this light here or on CPFM considering it's already shipping. Anyways I like that they added strobe/sos to the Infinitum circuit and made it accessible with one handed operation. Dunno if it's the same as the Titanium Infinitum but 2.5s ramp time also seems pretty darn quick and not annoying. If they fixed the problem with protected 14500s not fitting right the T15 had, this may end up being my new favorite 1xAA light.



I don't mean to take the thread too far off track, but this light really interests me. However, I'm confused about the operation, are there three modes that are fully programmable, or 1 programmable and then two fixed modes (1 strobe and 1 sos)?


----------



## SureAddicted (Apr 21, 2009)

s.c. said:


> I don't mean to take the thread too far off track, but this light really interests me. However, I'm confused about the operation, are there three modes that are fully programmable, or 1 programmable and then two fixed modes (1 strobe and 1 sos)?



[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Mode Activation: Fully pressing the tailcap button will turn the light on or off. A gentle press (halfway without "clicking" it) will activate the light for momentary-on use. If you turn the light off then back on again within two seconds, you will enter Strobe mode, another press once here will enter Strobe mode, a further press will turn the light off.[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]

Setting Output: Loosening the head of you Infinitum series torch will activate its digital output adjustment. With the head slightly loosened, the light will automatically increase / decrease in brightness. When you reach the desired output, simply retighten the torch head and your brightness setting will be locked and memorized. Time from low to high is approx 2.5 seconds.[/FONT]

I hope that cleared it up a little, I'll be picking one up hopefully soon, maybe this week sometime. My local dealer notified me that he will be getting some modified units that don't have strobe or sos, also with the T series tailcaps.


----------



## Toaster (Apr 21, 2009)

s.c. said:


> I don't mean to take the thread too far off track, but this light really interests me. However, I'm confused about the operation, are there three modes that are fully programmable, or 1 programmable and then two fixed modes (1 strobe and 1 sos)?



1 programmable + 2 fixed modes (Strobe + SOS). I found some more info on the UI here. As well there's a short video depicting it's operation here which I found surfing some Ebay auctions.


----------



## arcel1t (Apr 21, 2009)

For me Nitecore D10 I bought it after my 
Ultrafire c3 died, I carried it since I dont think it will ever die.
Mine is the GDP version.


----------



## tygger (Apr 21, 2009)

Phaselock said:


> Nitecore D10 is my favorite. But I also use my LD10 alot on hiking trips with diffuser to light up my tent. They should make a diffusertip for Nitecore D10!




Most water bottle caps (clear plastic ones) fit perfectly and make a nice diffuser for the D10.


----------



## superpila (Apr 21, 2009)

turboBB said:


> Don't have the others but I do have a LD10, so +1 for that.
> 
> P.S. Anybody knows if the LD10 can be used with 14500 batteries?
> 
> ...



You can do it, but you loose modes.
Just turbo and strobe work. Also, turbo on 14500 seems brighter than regular turbo, comparable to LD20's.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 21, 2009)

superpila said:


> You can do it, but you loose modes.
> Just turbo and strobe work. Also, turbo on 14500 seems brighter than regular turbo, comparable to LD20's.



14500 might shorten the lifespan of LD10's LED whereas D10 is built to take in 14500 as well.


----------



## Bluehinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> 14500 might shorten the lifespan of LD10's LED whereas D10 is built to take in 14500 as well.


 
My D10 loses all PD functions with 14500. On/off on full brightness only. No ramping.

Jetbeam works perfectly with 14500, IBS intact.

Olight I15 not shipping until around May 1, accoring to Battery Junction.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 21, 2009)

Bluehinder said:


> My D10 loses all PD functions with 14500. On/off on full brightness only. No ramping.



You must have a faulty D10, works for mine and the rest of the users I read about.


----------



## Hawk600 (Apr 21, 2009)

My vote goes to Nitecore Defender Infinty with 14500. 
Tactical EDC with very bright and useful bean. 
The Nitecore D10 it is also a good call.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 21, 2009)

SureAddicted said:


> Even though I don't have one, I'm going to say the Olight i15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: The Olight i15 looks to be a nice light. It's everything my Fenix L1T-V2 wants to be.


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 21, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> :wow: The Olight i15 looks to be a nice light. It's everything my Fenix L1T-V2 wants to be.


 
Also a big fan here of the L1T v2.0. To date, it's my favorite AA. Followed closely by the now sadly discontinued LumaPower LM31. I should admit that I haven't tried a D10, Connexion x2 or NDI. 

I just boght an Olight T10 a couple of weeks ago. I was pleasantly surprised to find the strobe and sos are not easily activated by accident, and it seems on the new "i" series lights, we'll be getting a forward clicky  and strobe and sos modes that will be even harder to inadvertently switch to. And that nice user defined brightness capability. But you'll only get the "205 lumens" (ahem...at the emitter, we can safely bet) on a 14500. I think it's rated at 140 lumens on an NiMH. 

I think I've found my next AA light.


----------



## Hawk600 (Apr 21, 2009)

Nitecore Defender Infinity with 14500. Awesome light, small, tactical, with a very bright beam that is also usefull on EDC tasks.

Second choice would be a Nitecore D10 with 14500 as well.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 21, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Also a big fan here of the L1T v2.0. To date, it's my favorite AA. Followed closely by the now sadly discontinued LumaPower LM31. I should admit that I haven't tried a D10, Connexion x2 or NDI.
> 
> I just boght an Olight T10 a couple of weeks ago. I was pleasantly surprised to find the strobe and sos are not easily activated by accident, and it seems on the new "i" series lights, we'll be getting a forward clicky  and strobe and sos modes that will be even harder to inadvertently switch to. And that nice user defined brightness capability. But you'll only get the "205 lumens" (ahem...at the emitter, we can safely bet) on a 14500. I think it's rated at 140 lumens on an NiMH.
> 
> I think I've found my next AA light.


 These new "i" series lights are very tempting but I think I have enough for now.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 21, 2009)

popcornpicker said:


> The Proton Pro is hard to beat.
> 
> .


 is the led swapable?


----------



## Onuris (Apr 21, 2009)

I would have to say that my favorite is my Peak LED Kilimanjaro black HA, Ultra Power, Snow White 7 LED. It is just perfect for most tasks with a great amount of output, very white color without even a hint of any other tint, and a nice wide flood beam.

I almost posted that my favorites were either my Nitecore Defender Infinity or my Nitecore D10 R2, but then I realized that while they are the neatest of my single AA lights, the Kilimanjaro is by far the one I use the most. I also have a couple of them in stainless, that I keep in my vehicles.

Another favorite are our Inova T1's. My kids each have one, they get used a lot.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 21, 2009)

Onuris said:


> I would have to say that my favorite is my Peak LED Kilimanjaro black HA, Ultra Power, Snow White 7 LED. It is just perfect for most tasks with a great amount of output, very white color without even a hint of any other tint, and a nice wide flood beam.



For me it's the Peak Pacific with an Ultra Power P4. Handles a 14500 for even more output and in polished brass is a real beauty.


----------



## flashlite (Apr 22, 2009)

The venerable CMG/Gerber Infinity Ultra.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 22, 2009)

I find it interesting that this thread has taken a different turn than the "Best CR123" thread. In that thread it was The Best period. This thread seems to have turned into a "best I own" or "best value".

:thinking:
Do AA light owners have a different, more practical mindset or something? While the flashlight I posted a picture of earlier is clearly better than the normal D10 it most certainly isn't the best value. It is a case of 10% better but 10 times the cost. Something CPF's usually drool over anyway.


----------



## DHart (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I wasn't very clear about it when I started this thread, but what I meant when starting this is what's your vote for best AA flashlight that isn't extremely exotic, super-rare, uber-costly... but that could be included if someone wants to!


----------



## cave dave (Apr 22, 2009)

DHart said:


> Well, I wasn't very clear about it when I started this thread, but what I meant when starting this is what's your vote for best AA flashlight that isn't extremely exotic, super-rare, uber-costly... but that could be included if someone wants to!



How Booooring! :tired:
However the uber exotic is a short list because those folks (mistakenly) gravitate to CR123.

D10: Best Low, Cool UI
LF5XT: Best gadget factor
L1D: Best efficiency
Connexion: Best general purpose beam (not a thrower)


----------



## DHart (Apr 22, 2009)

cave dave said:


> How Booooring! :tired:
> However the uber exotic is a short list because those folks (mistakenly) gravitate to CR123.
> 
> D10: Best Low, Cool UI
> ...



So... Cave Dave... why don't you make it more exciting!  What's the uber-cool, ultra premium, super-exotic single AA light we need to know about???


----------



## MWClint (Apr 22, 2009)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> For me it's the Peak Pacific with an Ultra Power P4. Handles a 14500 for even more output and in polished brass is a real beauty.



same here, Peak Pacific Brass P4 - Super Power 

This is my primary edc, it's a bit modified from stock tho.
-original P4 swapped out for a specific bin P4 (u2swoh)
-modified the peak brass momentary switch to allow 2 mode high/low
-very low low. <1 lumen. (twist head for high or press momentary for low)
-drilled a lanyard hole in the momentary button

SP power on 14500 and the U2SWOH P4, it's slightly brighter than the D10 on 
14500. But i mostly use eneloop nimh. I've also swapped the cut down IMS reflector 
for a p4 specific 17mm khatod.

while not uber exotic, brass is not a typical flashlight metal.
i balanced the weight for edc usage by using a HA body with 
the brass head/tail.

for me it's the perfect edc. i've found no better AA light, stock or modified.


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the ProtonPro is a great light. Very versatile. I always liked the Jetbeam but never had one. Also like the Zebra light. Will plan to get them in the future. 

I had few Fenix but for some reason I never fell in love with Fenix. Is something about them that just does not work for me. 

I am totally surprised that NOBODY said anything about the ICON the new light from Paul Kim. Totally surprised.


----------



## Cheapskate (Apr 23, 2009)

I have an NDI, Jetbeam Jet I Pro (R2 original) and a Fenix L1T v1

The NDI is by far the best of them. It has the best UI, all round great efficiency and does 95% of the lighting tasks I have and it looks cool.

If Nitecore were to make a Titanium 6-4 version and put a slightly better reflector in it to cure the cree rings, I would be at the front of the queu to buy one.

Since getting the NDI, I have not been tempted by any other AA light.


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 23, 2009)

The best "overall" AA light HAS to be the Proton Pro !! 

Without doubt it has fallen behind the latest/brightest LED tech ..... but when it does (finally!) get updated, it will truly kick awesome *** !! :thumbsup:


----------



## regulator (Apr 23, 2009)

cave dave said:


> How Booooring! :tired:
> However the uber exotic is a short list because those folks (mistakenly) gravitate to CR123.
> 
> D10: Best Low, Cool UI
> ...


 
I agree and think these descriptions are spot on for what the advantages are on these lights. I wish that Fenix would come out with a very compact AA light based on the efficient circuit that the L1D uses.


----------



## oldpal (Apr 27, 2009)

The Nitecore D10 is a great AA light. I think that it's the best.

Hugh


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 27, 2009)

My votes go to the following AA lights...
1. Best simple UI and most useful light: Zebralight H50
2. Best UI, highest output (of the AA-sized lights I own) and battery compatibility (AA / 14500): NiteCore NDI
3. Best quality fit and finish and ease of use (multi-level lights): NiteCore D10


----------



## victor01 (Apr 28, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I find it interesting that this thread has taken a different turn than the "Best CR123" thread. In that thread it was The Best period. This thread seems to have turned into a "best I own" or "best value".
> 
> :thinking:
> Do AA light owners have a different, more practical mindset or something? While the flashlight I posted a picture of earlier is clearly better than the normal D10 it most certainly isn't the best value. It is a case of 10% better but 10 times the cost. Something CPF's usually drool over anyway.



In my opinion, that's because AA light format has wider adoption (obviously to the battery commonality) among normal user who is not "serious collectors" and tend to appreciate its value and all round versatility of the tool they use on a regular basis. Being the reason that Fenixes or Nitecores etc being voted as "the best".

In a contrary, CR123 light seems to be appreciated by a more serious flashaholic / flashlight collectors" and the fact that most of the exotic lights ARE made in CR123 format.

So, my point is that people nominated AA and CR123 lights as "the best" based on different virtues. Therefore I nominated a D10 as "the best"


----------



## damon (Apr 28, 2009)

must give it to fenix L1+ stainless steel 
that started the single AA light craze


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 28, 2009)

The Proton Pro would be perfect if :
1) it came in a version without red OR preferably was able to be put in a mode that could start on low with the white LED & ramp up.
2) got rid of PWM or at least went to a much higher frequency.
3) had 'hunting' ramping that changed the direction of rampping every other time it was ramped.
4) came with a neutral bin LED
5) An optic (prolly needs the Rebel or XP-E to work well in a small optic) for better throw & no ugly hard edged cut-off of spill.

Then I would get one & forget the rest. I have the original 5mm LED Proton on me now & it is still in my EDC rotation.

But until that comes out...
Nightcore D10 (don't have one, but like my EX10)
Nitecore NDI (I kinda miss mine -sold it) - great UI like an improvement of the L1T when it worked. I sometimes tazered my bro with unintended strobe "don't taze me bro!"


I partially disagree with the reasons this AA thread has different nominees than the CR123 thread. 
There are just fewer 1AA lights available from quality manufacturers for various reasons. Lower voltage and Alkaline limitations (limited current) make CR123 still a better choice for high Amp lights because a manufacturer can not dictate "NiMH only" for a AA light.
If Ra made a 1AA light that was slimmer than their 25mm standard, I think it would be best 1AA light out there in many people's eyes. Prob. SureFire too (the Icon is not utilitarian like mainstream SF with it's styling largesse).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 28, 2009)

I could almost live with my Fenix as an L1D rather than P2D...

Takes up less belt space as P2D and runs well over a month at my level of usage on a 123 primary.

LOVE the Fenix UI!!!!


----------



## DHart (Jul 28, 2009)

Fast forward to the end of July 2009 and I'll cast some new votes...

My top choice today is the Quark AA (with a 123 body/tube for alternate powering & smaller form factor)

My second choice would be the D10 R2

These two lights are awesome.

Now, I'm trying to figure out what the best BUDGET AA light is that gives high output with NiMH and L91 cells... something inexpensive enough to leave in a toolbox, glovebox, etc. I would use the K-106 (which I love), but it's output on cells other than 14500 isn't so great. Ideas?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 28, 2009)

DHart said:


> Fast forward to the end of July 2009 and I'll cast some new votes...
> 
> My top choice today is the Quark AA (with a 123 body/tube for alternate powering & smaller form factor)
> 
> ...



Looking at this thread I`m surprised more folks didn`t mention the Quark. I`m not sure where my vote would be between the D-10 or Quark...I love them both...Quark wins in many areas...but the D-10 has that fun factor...


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 28, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Looking at this thread I`m surprised more folks didn`t mention the Quark.



They would have if this thread had not been dredged up from the past. Last time this thread was alive was back in april. . .


----------



## DHart (Jul 28, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> They would have if this thread had not been dredged up from the past. Last time this thread was alive was back in april. . .



Oh yes, when I started this thread, Quarks weren't even on our wishlists. But interestingly, fast forward a few months to today and it doesn't seem as though there's much else new under the sun besides the Quarks and EZAA. Perhaps I should not have posted in this thread again... perhaps I should have started a new Favorite AA thread.... hmmm


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 28, 2009)

nitecore D10


----------



## burntoshine (Jul 28, 2009)

damon said:


> must give it to fenix L1+ stainless steel
> that started the single AA light craze



when did they make that?


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 28, 2009)

DHart said:


> Perhaps I should not have posted in this thread again... perhaps I should have started a new Favorite AA thread....


Actually, it's better this way - a historical sampling but with new additions / nominations for compare/contrast. Plus it makes 'search' easier - fewer applicable threads to sort through.

... aaaand my nomination: None of them. I don't have an AA light, they don't interest me like 1xCR123 does. (Sorry DHart, just wanted to tease you.)


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Actually, it's better this way - a historical sampling but with new additions / nominations for compare/contrast. Plus it makes 'search' easier - fewer applicable threads to sort through.
> 
> ... aaaand my nomination: None of them. I don't have an AA light, they don't interest me like 1xCR123 does. (Sorry DHart, just wanted to tease you.)



Ah come on, Kestrel, I wouldn't think of a AA light for the longest time... couldn't imagine straying from 1xRCR123. 

Now look at me! :sick2: Gotta have some lights suitable for the "end dayz". 

I thought you were ahead of me on this cell format progression thing! You went straight from 123 to AAA, missing the best part!


----------



## zozo (Jul 29, 2009)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the new Jetbeam Jet-I Pro to the Quark AA? How do they stack up against each other?


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

zozo said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the new Jetbeam Jet-I Pro to the Quark AA? How do they stack up against each other?



Yep. Got 'em both. 

I would take the Quark over the Jet without a moment's hesitation. Not because the Jet isn't a wonderful flashlight, but because the Quark is a wonderful flashlight and SO MUCH MORE. 

If I need a pocket thrower, I've got to give it to the Jet with a SMO reflector for better throw. But it's ringy. The three programmable modes are very nice too.

The Quark on the other hand throws nearly as well. AND has a gorgeous, clean, ring-free beam with a very wide, useable spill. And you can use the Quark head and tail cap on a 123 body, AA body, 123-2 body, 2xAA body (not my preference). With Quark you can use tactical heads or regular heads. Tactical tailcaps or regular tailcaps. And I did mention all the bodies? Quark is a flashlight-lego-lovers dream. You can mix and mingle heads, bodies, tailcaps, and various cells galore to make up whatever you need the flashlight to be for the application at hand. Mucho fun. And much practical.

Funny thing (in a thread about AA lights!)... my favorite Quarks at the moment are the 123-2 running on a 17670 for around the house and on trips and a clipless Q123 running on an RCR123 dropped in my front pocket for EDC along with an LD01. Honestly, I keep the AA body around for times when I might want something intermediate in size or something that will run on 14500, NiMH, L91, or alkaline. I just swap heads and modified tailcaps around at will for the fun of it!

I like my Jet I Pro IBS v3. But I _love_ my Quarks. :thumbsup:


----------



## zozo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. I've been going back and forth on these two for a while--looks like I'll probably go with the Quark.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 29, 2009)

I have probably 50 of the AA sized lights and really enjoy them all. I have some I use more than others and some I keep as shelf queens. After all these years and all these lights I always seem to go to my Infinity Ultra-G as a constant.....I simply still emjoy this little light.

It is not a powerhouse of a light and by far not the most pretty however it is my constant. Others beat it in output many times over however few if any can sip at the AA battery for days and keep going strong....plus it is simply built like a tank and a simple design that works everytime.

Good part is I have about 6 of these lights however the bad part is the original design is not made anymore.


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

Robo... do you have any recommendations be for currently available, good quality, low cost AA lights with respectable output on AA's?


----------



## Robocop (Jul 29, 2009)

Well my actual favorites in AA are the older Fenix versions with a simple and single level of light however these are no longer available.

If you are asking about my opinion of currently available, low cost, and decent performance I would have to say go for something like the River Rock AA luxeon at Target. I bought several for about 20 dollars each and honestly they perform very well for what they are. I have many others that are better quality however for an easily available and decent product they are hard to beat.

I also still enjoy many of Peaks products as well as Fenix with their current versions but again this is my personal opinion. I have no idea as to what is out there that qualifies as the actual "best" offering as I really dont keep up with the AA choices as much as I do others. I will say that after actually handling a Zebra Light I was impressed with their different design and rugged look. I can see how many in this thread are saying they like the Zebra Light with myself included....I just dont own one.


----------



## Solstice (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd say this is a hard question to answer without a specific application in mind. As in "Best EDC" or "Most versatile," etc, because I would have a different choice for each. 

For example, the Zebralight is an awesome, compact light that is great for reading and can be used as a headlamp. That said, I wouldn't EDC it because it doesn't throw a practical distance in an urban setting. 

The Nitecore D10 and Proton Pro both have the versatility of infinitely variable brightness (and night-vision red for the Pro) the ease of a pushbutton interface. Both are well built, though I'd give the edge on build and beam to the D10, and the extra features to the Pro. That said, wouldn't EDC them (although I have tried both in the past) mainly because both models have accidentally turned on in my pocket, and they are too big IMO for keychain carry. 

So what is my keychain EDC? Well it used to an L0D, but I really do prefer AAs, so the only light that is small enough for me, and won't turn on in my pocket, is the Nitecore EZAA. Overall, the levels are good (primary and BRIGHT) and activation is simple. I do have some issues with this light (battery crushing activation makes me use lithium primaries instead of nimh, less than stellar finish chips against keys, could use a lower low level), yet as are all EDC lights, it's a compromise, and the EZAA fits my major criteria for this particular situation.


----------



## spgrk (Jul 29, 2009)

Fenix L1T v2 with Luxeon Rebel LED: for its simplicity, reliability, brightness, battery life and especially for the beauty of its beam.


----------



## Nake (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine is the JETBeam Jet 1 MK IBS. I like the size, appearance, and it's 3 programable modes.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 29, 2009)

Nitecore D10 R2 for the cool UI.
Jetbeam Jet 1 Pro IBS Ver 3 for throw.


----------



## JBorneu (Jul 29, 2009)

Nitecore Defender Infinity. 

It's the perfect starting point for anybody looking for a flashlight.

A close second would be the Photon Proton Pro.


----------



## lrp (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have that many AA based lights, of the ones I do own I my vote would go to the Nitecore D10, an amazing light imo!!


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 29, 2009)

DHart said:


> Ah come on, Kestrel, I wouldn't think of a AA light for the longest time... couldn't imagine straying from 1xRCR123.
> Now look at me! :sick2: Gotta have some lights suitable for the "end dayz".
> I thought you were ahead of me on this cell format progression thing! You went straight from 123 to AAA, missing the best part!


LOL, you never mentioned 2xAA (or even 2xAAA), that's what you need to get any decent voltage (IMO), apart from LiIon. 1xAA just doesn't turn my crank, 1xCR123 works far better for me than 1xAA - even if the AA is LiIon, CR123/RCR123 is still shorter for the same voltage.:nana:


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> LOL, you never mentioned 2xAA (or even 2xAAA), that's what you need to get any decent voltage (IMO), apart from LiIon. 1xAA just doesn't turn my crank, 1xCR123 works far better for me than 1xAA - even if the AA is LiIon, CR123/RCR123 is still shorter for the same voltage.:nana:



I didn't mention 2xAA or 2xAAA because those lights have no appeal to me whatsoever due to the size/shape... they really just don't turn my crank at all.  

I'm a stone solid fan of single-cell lights.... even in my 6P size lights, I run a single 18650 or 17670 rather than two 123s or two RCR123s.

As for single AA vs. single 123... with the single AA you have the option of running 14500, AA NiMH, AA L91 lithium primary, or the ubiquitous AA alkaline. That's incredible powering versatility. And you can pretty much always find one or more of those cells about anywhere you go. And you have more energy with 14500 vs 16340.

14500 has 3.33 VA energy
(3.7v * 900 mAh)

16340 has 2.78 VA energy
(3.7v * 750 mAh)

14500 typically gives a 20 to 30% longer runtime/capacity than an RCR123, despite stated capacity on the labels. The cell volume on the 14500 is notably greater than the cell volume of a 16340.

It is all these reasons that make the AA light is so popular.

That said, I really do love the short 123 form factor and typically use my Quark 123 body with RCR123 for EDC rather than my AA body. But I really like having the AA body for the great powering options/versatility when I need that capability. If I expected to use the Quark for any extended period of time, I'd prefer to use the AA body with a 14500 or the 123-2 body with a 17670.

Also, I never run primaries. Always use li-ions. I do keep a nice stash of Panasonic CR123s, Energizer L91s, and L92 lithium primaries in the fridge, though, for SHTF/EOTWAWKI/EMERGENCY/POWERCUTS.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> LOL, you never mentioned 2xAA (or even 2xAAA), that's what you need to get any decent voltage (IMO), apart from LiIon. 1xAA just doesn't turn my crank, 1xCR123 works far better for me than 1xAA - even if the AA is LiIon, CR123/RCR123 is still shorter for the same voltage.:nana:



Short yes. But tubby too. For every woman there is a man. And for every batt there is a...aw...nevermind


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, I knew I'd rile up folks posting a :tired: on the 1xAA configuration in a 1xAA thread. 

BTW DHart, your Vancouver got an all-time high yesterday, the highest temperature ever recorded there. Although we beat our old record high by 7 degrees yesterday down here, we missed our all-time recorded high by only one degree.:mecry:

Stay cool, all you 1xAA folks,:tinfoil:
K


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> LOL, I knew I'd rile up folks posting a :tired: on the 1xAA configuration in a 1xAA thread.
> 
> BTW DHart, your Vancouver got an all-time high yesterday, the highest temperature ever recorded there. Although we beat our old record high by 7 degrees yesterday down here, we missed our all-time recorded high by only one degree.:mecry:
> 
> ...



K... always a pleasure to chat with you, even if you don't share the AA love! 

Yes, I've been running the AC 24/7 for a couple of days now. Yesterday there was about a 30 degree difference between outside and in the house. Felt amazing to go out - or in! I didn't go out much yesterday!  Didn't realize we set a record, though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 29, 2009)

Personal opinion only:

I think Quark AA is the new AA winner. Same UI as my beloved Fenix P2D, but can get lower and higher and use 14500. Has nice knurling where Fenix is slick.

I don't HAVE a Quark AA, so like I said OPINION.


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Personal opinion only:
> 
> I think Quark AA is the new AA winner. Same UI as my beloved Fenix P2D, but can get lower and higher and use 14500. Has nice knurling where Fenix is slick.
> 
> I don't HAVE a Quark AA, so like I said OPINION.



PJS... just give it some time, you know you _will_ have that Quark someday!  And you're going to love it! Don't forget the lego-ability with Quarks which makes them incredibly versatile!


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

Many here have made high recommendations for the quality and output of the latest version of this $15 light:








Of course, this will _not _replace any of my higher-end AA lights, but will supplement them where helpful. 
I'm thinking they'll be good for the toolbox, the glovebox, perhaps one for the wife, etc. Runs on 14500,
AA NiMH, L91 lithium, and the ubiquitous AA alkaline. 5-modes for output versatility and longer runtimes.

At less than $15 including shipping, there is a heck of a LOT of utility here for the money.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 29, 2009)

DHart said:


> 14500 typically gives a 20 to 30% longer runtime/capacity than an RCR123, despite stated capacity on the labels. The cell volume on the 14500 is notably greater than the cell volume of a 16340.


RCR123's are usually 700mAh or less. The volume diff is only about 13% difference. The rest is mystery - and "typical' is as shown by CPF testing of the quality higher capacity 14500's - there are many lower capacity ones out there.



DHart said:


> I do keep a nice stash of Panasonic CR123s, Energizer L91s, and L92 lithium primaries in the fridge, though, for SHTF/EOTWAWKI/EMERGENCY/POWERCUTS.


Don't Forget extended zombie attacks!


----------



## dirtech (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread is making want a AA light, but I have absolutely no resolution on which one though I may be slightly leaning toward a quark. The only think iffy thing about the quark is it seems about the same size as cr123 light and a bit longer. I got a lf3xt and if I'm gonna go into a AA it should be smaller enough to justify the purchase, right????


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 30, 2009)

I do not have many AA lights (but my collection on them is growing) but i just recieved my NiteCore D10-R2 and love it....

So it being said; NiteCore D10-R2 
Fenix L 1D


----------



## old4570 (Jul 30, 2009)

I ordered a MTE because its a dedicated AA and not a 14500 ...

So ATM dont even own 1 yet .


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 30, 2009)

My vote is for the Quark AA Warm, has all the features of my old favorite, the Fenix P2D, but has Li-ion support, warm tint, and low low.


----------



## DHart (Jul 30, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> RCR123's are usually 700mAh or less. The volume diff is only about 13% difference. The rest is mystery - and "typical' is as shown by CPF testing of the quality higher capacity 14500's - there are many lower capacity ones out there.



Personally, I'd stick with the higher capacity 14500s.... no need to select the lower capacity cells unless you really like them. 

In no battery expert by any means and I haven't tested runtimes to the limit with a lot of them personally, but selfbuilt has:

"In my testing of various AW RCR and 14500s over the years, I find 14500 typically has 25-30% greater capacity even though they are rated the same. This is in testing the cells with the same head in lights have multiple battery tubes.

But of course, that is just an average. I've seen a fair amount of variability within each type. If you are familiar with standard deviation, I can tell you the typical SD is about 15% of the mean value for the 6-8 cells of each type I have tested. I try to use batteries as close to the mean as possible, but it's not exact.

So when you factor in the variance introduced by testing different sample Quarks in the above test (noticing also that the Q123 is producing slightly higher output than the QAA), the ~50% increase with 14500 is within expected variability."

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2994976&postcount=62



Blindasabat said:


> Don't Forget extended zombie attacks!



Oh yeah.... we don't have them in my neighborhood... yet!


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 30, 2009)

I only have one 1xAA light and that is the Gerber Infinity Ultra.

OK, I lied. I bought one and liked it so much I bought 2 more with white LEDs and one with a red LED.


----------



## DHart (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I only have one 1xAA light and that is the Gerber Infinity Ultra.
> 
> OK, I lied. I bought one and liked it so much I bought 2 more with white LEDs and one with a red LED.



BR... tell us more! Got pics? I'm not at all familiar with this light...


----------



## n4zov (Jul 30, 2009)

JetBeam-I IBS with a 14500


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 30, 2009)

DHart said:


> BR... tell us more! Got pics? I'm not at all familiar with this light...


Seriously? Dude....you're gonna have to hand in your flashaholic papers 

It's not a bright light, as it only has a Nichia CS 5mm LED in it, but it's built like a tank and can run for something like 100 hours on a single AA (with diminishing output). Simple operation with a twisty tailcap.

Here's my quick "review" of the light when I first bought it last November.


----------



## bansuri (Jul 31, 2009)

Black Rose said:


>


Black Rose, I'd really like a couple of these for our emergency bags as the 100 hr. runtime is appealing for that kind of light, but I was wondering if there is a more modern equivalent? 

As for the original question: Love my NiteCore D10 R2, amazing what a single AA will light up. I go outside and look around just for the fun of it.
I have to add that I've fallen in love with my recent addition- a LifeFlux LF3XT, the color and beam characteristics are exquisite so I may have to grab one of their AA models.

For the record: zombies *hate* LED lights but _love_ the incans..


----------



## passive101 (Jul 31, 2009)

bansuri said:


> For the record: zombies *hate* LED lights but _love_ the incans..



lol what does this mean?


----------



## DHart (Jul 31, 2009)

bansuri said:


> For the record: zombies *hate* LED lights but _love_ the incans..



This is good to know, bansuri... for surely, I will face the zombies sooner or later and I am just a wee bit, well, shall we say.... incan deficit!


----------



## DHart (Jul 31, 2009)

BR... ve vill shew oua papersc *** neetet... zen yew vill let us pass? 

Thank you for the info, my friend! :devil:


----------



## bansuri (Jul 31, 2009)

passive101 said:


> lol what does this mean?


Zombies are old-school all the way.


----------



## flatline (Jul 31, 2009)

dirtech said:


> This thread is making want a AA light, but I have absolutely no resolution on which one though I may be slightly leaning toward a quark. The only think iffy thing about the quark is it seems about the same size as cr123 light and a bit longer. I got a lf3xt and if I'm gonna go into a AA it should be smaller enough to justify the purchase, right????



Are you trying to justify the purchase to yourself or to someone else?


----------



## Coop57 (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought a Quark AA and was very happy. I bought a AAx2 body and was very happy. I bought a 123 body and was very happy. I bought a 123x2 body and was very happy. 
Quark is a great light.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 31, 2009)

My vote would go to the NC D10 as it's my favourite edc light that I run with 14500. Seems brighter than running on NiMH / Alkaline AA's but I still have the option to use any AA battery... ramping is dead simple, output and runtimes are great. A close 2nd would be the H50 due to its usability, light weight and elegant and simple design. 

IMHO, 1AA lights have really come a long way from the 2xAA m*glites that were so prevalent. I personally like 1xAA lights for edc due to it's size, versatility with battery types, multi-modes, decent output and runtimes. If some of these 1AA lights were to appear in more mainstream camping / outdoor stores, I think their popularity would explode.



DHart said:


> Many here have made high recommendations for the quality and output of the latest version of this $15 light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I have the 14500 version and it's great. It doesn't quite make it to 1st place for me since the LED seems overdriven (gets really hot fast) which results in shorter runtimes and mine only runs on 14500 and not AA.  Threads are also very thin so I worry about cross-threading, tailcap seems a bit off and the o-rings look pretty flimsy... but, for price, looks, output and modes, it's hard to beat. I will likely pick up a few of the AA versions for stocking stuffers at Christmas this year...


----------



## seaside (Jul 31, 2009)

I had 4 AA flashlights. 
Nitecore D10 which I lost and banged my head on the wall.
Ultrafire A10, which one of my friends took.
Romisen RC-A3, which my wife had in her bag all the time.
And, the el-cheapo of all junks, Ultrafire C3, which I carry as my main EDC.

I think Nitecore D10 is great flashlight, but... wait a min, oh, man! C3 is your main EDC? 

Yeah, I know I know. 

I bought a single mode $10 ultrafire C3 just for the heck of it... to see how sucky that is. The good part was it looked cuter than I thought. The bad part was I had to double check my order if I bought a flashlight or a strobe light. There's no way for me to use this thingy if this flickering issue is still there.

Then I fiddled it arround for a while, modded, and now I have a ultrafire C3 that has cree R2, 3 modes 1000mA driver and 14500 in it.


----------



## LightScene (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer multi-mode AAA for keychain and mouth carry, RCR123 for pocket carry, and 18650 for walking at night (better throw, longer runtime, and feels better in the hand). AA NiMh works well for indoor tasks, and for that purpose I like the EZAA Warm.


----------



## Hawk600 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hard to pick a favorite; I really like the three AA/14500 lights I have, in the following order:

Jetbeam Jet I v3.0
Nitecore NDI Q5
Liteflux LF5XT

I sold my Nitecore D10 Q5 but I am kinda missing it, so I guess I will have to buy a R2 version now


----------



## haley1 (Aug 1, 2009)

CMG Infinity, runs forever and impossible to damage. Well mostly.


----------



## Tom_123 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quark AA tactical, not perfect IMHO, but very close.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I was going to put my vote in when this thread was newer for the Quark AA neutral tactical, but I didn't have the light then so I didn't feel right voting for a light I didn't have. Well I have it now and it gets my vote, just as I thought it would. The greatest thing about it is the beam, it is PERFECT, the tint is so beautiful and the beam is flawless and is extremely well rounded with it's intense hotspot and large sidespill. Combine this with a moon mode, a good low mode, an 18 lumen medium ( I call it a general mode), 90 lumen high and 3 flash settings, with all but 2 well hidden in the programming mode for the greatest, in my opinion, 2 mode interface, the 2 mode head twist. Add to that the clip, the ability to change the head and tail to change the orientation of the clip, square threads, great knurling, 14500 capability and lego ability and you have in my opinion, the best AA light.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 2, 2009)

My Fenix L1D RB100 was my primary EDC until 3 days ago when I received my Quark AA Neutral. Now I have to find room for 2 primary EDCs. +1 on everything defloyd77 said about the Quark. I really don't want to buy another size of battery, but the 14500s for the Quark are really tempting. The knurling and pocket clip make the Quark easy to hold.


----------



## DHart (Aug 2, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> I really don't want to buy another size of battery, but the 14500s for the Quark are really tempting.



Yes, the Quark AA really hits it's stride with the 14500. And for super compact size, move the head and tailcap over to a Q123 body and load up a 16340. Nice indeed. Verrry nice.

I think I said this before, but it bears repeating... the D10 and QAA are the two best AA lights I know of - both when driven with 14500 li-ions! Nice, clean beams, high highs, loooow lows, lots of levels in-between! Long runtimes if necessary. Numerous powering options. The slight nod to the Q for the great many lego-options. And slight nod to the D10 for ramping, memory, and a beam perfect for indoor use.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2009)

*Eagletac P10A*

It's a AA version of Surefire's E1B, but with a much better UI and a beefier pocket-carry clip. I also love that it takes Energizer lithium AA batteries. (At a lower price than for an E1B).

I own 14 Surefires. After comparing the E1B to the P10A, I bought the P10A instead. The E1B beats it when it comes to low-mode, but that's about it.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 2, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> *Eagletac P10A*
> 
> It's a AA version of Surefire's E1B, but with a much better UI and a beefier pocket-carry clip. I also love that it takes Energizer lithium AA batteries. (At a lower price than for an E1B).
> 
> I own 14 Surefires. After comparing the E1B to the P10A, I bought the P10A instead. The E1B beats it when it comes to low-mode, but that's about it.



What makes it an AA version of the E1B?


----------



## ccondrey (Aug 11, 2009)

I've just read through this thread, and while I found a lot of the information useful, I felt a lot of the threads were posts 'this is what I have so this is the best light'.

I think that threads like this would be more useful for newbies such as myself if they stated the following:

What do you think is the best and why?
What other 1xAA lights do you own?
What other 1xAA lights have you personally handled?

I have never had a 1xAA light, but I ordered my first today - a Nitecore NDI. I was torn between it, the D10, and the Fenix. I picked the NDI because of the high output, relatively small size (cmpared to Quark, and Eagletac which didn't make the short list), simple true forward clicky switch, and the military standards it met for being drop. (maybe I'm a sucker here)

Anyway - I don't feel qualified to 'vote' - but that's what I picked! 

P.S. Thank you all for a great forum.


----------



## AbleArcher (Aug 11, 2009)

I only have three - a Jetbeam Jet-I R2, a LiteFlux LF5XT R2 and a NiteCore D10 Q5 - and I find myself using the Jetbeam the most.

All three put out roughly the same amount of light and have roughly similar beam profiles but the Jet is more throwy. Being programmable it's also more flexible than the D10 and for me just feels 'better' in the hand than the LF5.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 11, 2009)

Witout a doubt the Nitecore D10 R2 w/ stainless pocket clip (awesome). The Eagletac P10A is a great light also, but the feel, features and overall quality of the D10 is superior IMO.


----------



## brucec (Aug 12, 2009)

I only have one 1xAA light, the NDI. Why? Because it's the only one good enough for me to own. :laughing:


----------



## recDNA (Aug 12, 2009)

Hawk600 said:


> Hard to pick a favorite; I really like the three AA/14500 lights I have, in the following order:
> 
> Jetbeam Jet I v3.0
> Nitecore NDI Q5
> ...


 
Do these lights have a mechanism to prevent you running the 14500 below recommended voltage?


----------



## flatline (Aug 12, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Do these lights have a mechanism to prevent you running the 14500 below recommended voltage?



The LF5XT has low voltage detection to protect your 14500.

I don't know anything about the other lights.


----------



## davidt1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Zebralight H501

Takes all aa battery types; hand free use with or without the headband; ultra small and light for an aa light

Best for my uses.


----------



## flatline (Aug 12, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Zebralight H501
> 
> Takes all aa battery types; hand free use with or without the headband; ultra small and light for an aa light
> 
> Best for my uses.



Hmm...I've been thinking about it for a while now and I think that the H501w will probably be my next AA light. The other AA lights mentioned are all really variations on the same theme: tight hot spot, wide spill, and clever UI of some sort for adjusting brightness.

The Zebralight, however, is a completely different beast. Pure flood. Useful for 90% of what I use my QAAw for now and the other 10%, so far, is mostly just playing (probably closer to 20% now that I got some 14500s in it...been spending a lot of time at Max when Low or Medium would have been sufficient).

...now I just have to wait for my wife to come home with a couple new pairs of shoes so that I can justify buying another flashlight...


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Feb 17, 2010)

This little baby is best buy and probably best thrower among 1 × AA flashlights.

It's name is Romisen RC 29 Q5 emitter.

All rounder flood to throw light with aspherical lenses ( I can confirm that throws better than some cr 123 or 18650 flashlights but of course light not so intense)

For me this is king of 1 × AA category


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Feb 18, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Guess I'll have to go against the grain, maybe because I don't have a D10, and vote for my beloved Proton Pro. Things I like about it are the variable output, additional red LED, great clip, side clickie, and its different look. Not the brightest and the beam's a little funky, but still quite adequate. Price ain't bad, too.
> 
> The best looking and smallest is still the Arc AA (maybe not as slim as the EZAA, but I think it's shorter).
> 
> Geoff


 

I have wanted to pick one up(Photon Proton) for a while because I am always using the red filters at night on the Fenix. Nice looking, nice sized light.

My favorite is still the NDI Silver. Classic lines, awesome UI and bright as hell on Eneloops or 14500. Never had a switch issue, but have lost three of the damn things now, so I have a collection for the one light I have remaining...:mecry:


----------



## skyfire (Feb 18, 2010)

wow this thread is old but fun, interesting to see what people favor.

i own nitecore d10 r2, zebralight h501w, and romisen rc-29 ll.

and my favorite single AA has to be the..........

Zebralight! mainly because its so different, and useful in so many different ways than my other lights.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Feb 18, 2010)

Olight T15 (2008 model)

*Specifications: *
Uses 1x AA or 1x 14500 batteries - primary or rechargeable. (not included). 
High efficient CREE 7090 XR-E LED outputs *120 lumens on high!* 
Unique half smooth, half orange peel metal reflector ensures a smooth beam and excellent throw. 
Specially designed for water resistance and anti-roll. 
AR coated glass lense. 
Aluminium alloy case with MIL-SPEC Type III black hard anodized finish. 
Size: 105.3mm/4.15"(L) x 21.6mm/.85"(D)Weight:55g/1.9oz without battery. 
*Optional CR123A battery tube allows use of CR213A or RCR123A batteries instead of AA.*

http://www.light-reviews.com/olight_t15_2008/
http://www.batteryjunction.com/t15-specialedition-olight.html

I love mine.

Robert.


----------



## guiri (Feb 19, 2010)

*D10! D10! D10!*


----------



## berry580 (Feb 19, 2010)

4sevens Quark AA


----------



## Batou00159 (Apr 17, 2010)

nightcore D10 r2 or as i read a bit ago the gerber infinity ultra both have good builds but the end application an very different

D10:good allround light that has good through and variable output

Infinity:backup light very good for night adapted vision and superb runtimes even though it does deminish overtime.

hope it helps.lovecpf


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Apr 17, 2010)

SureAddicted said:


> Even though I don't have one, I'm going to say the Olight i15.
> 
> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Output: 205 lumens output[/FONT]


Even with a non-lithium AA?


----------



## brianwarner983 (May 9, 2011)

looks like not much love in this thread for budget lights so here are my 2 favs:

1) Energizer 1W Cree from target. Cheap, bright, and somewhat reliable. After I fixed the tailcap contacts it became my EDC, I never put on pants without putting it in the back pocket.

2) Inova X1. Good looking light, nice output but not the best for EDC... IMO


granted those 2 are the only LED lights i own.


----------



## think2x (May 10, 2011)

Zebralight H51w


----------



## low (May 10, 2011)

Ooop,s, I double tapped.


----------



## low (May 10, 2011)

think2x said:


> Zebralight H51w



WOW, I just ordered one of those!!!


----------



## erlon (May 10, 2011)

Xeno Cube.
Solid as a Rock, simple two stages clicky, perfect beam (heavy op reflector)


----------



## DHart (May 11, 2011)

Wow... Two years after inception... We're still going at it... Makes good sense, though, as the best single-AA quest is still fresh and there are fresh lights today that didn't exist yesterday.

To update, I still carry the D10 as my EDC light and haven't found anything I prefer for EDC. I still love the Quark AA, but won't buy a current model due to tint issues. 

I did just order a ThruNite Neutron 1AA (neutral tint XM-L) from goinggear, but it hasn't arrived yet, so I can't evaluate.. but I have a feeling it is going to be a winner!

XM-L lights sure are something these days (my TK-35 is my new "Must Have" light, though it isn't an EDC light.). 

I do love the Zebralight SC51w as a single AA flashlight... Zebralight is doing some fantastic work with flashlights! While I really love what ZL has done with the SC51w, it is still not my EDC light due to potential for unintended activation in pocket.

I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's current nominations as "Best single-AA light", which is arguably the best "all-around" powering choice for a general use flashlight.


----------



## cal..45 (May 11, 2011)

DHart said:


> To update, I still carry the D10 as my EDC light and haven't found anything I prefer for EDC.



Same here, my D10 always seems to be the best EDC I can find. 



> I did just order a ThruNite Neutron 1AA (neutral tint XM-L) from goinggear, but it hasn't arrived yet, so I can't evaluate.. but I have a feeling it is going to be a winner!


I got the Thrunite Neutron AA a couple weeks ago and that light is truly amazing. With a 14500 Lithium it puts out a lot of light, but the real stunning part is the beam. Not a thrower but a wonderful flooder that creates a "wall of light" just in front of you. When I ride my bike, this became now my primary light and the wide beam and strobe make it a perfect choice for that task. The low on this one is really a very low low and the only thing I can complain about is that the switchcap feels a bit flimsy and not fully trustworthy - altough I had no problems so far. However, it is a good portion bigger than my D10, so this light is still my #1 EDC. I think about to replace it with D11.2 but I'm not ready to pull the trigger just yet. Anyway, I ended up carrying around both flashlights now (what a surprise  ) but I think the piston drive is simply not to beat when it comes to reliability and so I can't see anything than a Nitecore in the future being my primary EDC.


cheers


----------



## Black Frog (May 11, 2011)

I mentioned in another thread that I'm quite impressed with my SC51 that I recently got. All I had was alkalines when I recv'd the SC51, and when I got my eneloops I noticed even more output. 

I love this little light. I have it with me all the time. I'm not too worried about accidental activation, if I was a simple 1/8 untwist of the battery cap takes care of that....


----------



## DHart (May 19, 2011)

The Thrunight 1AA neutral tint arrived a few days ago and, yes, I'm impressed. It's basically a Quark AA with an XM-L emitter. 4Sevens really needs to step up to the plate and do this!

Nice creamy tint, no green, great floody and super bright beam, easy to pocket carry... makes a very good EDC light. The firefly output level is just a bare pip squeek of output... nice! But mostly, I use the light on turbo (14500 li-ion is my power choice) and that's it. Blast of light works for me 99% of the time and just for a minute or two or three here and there. 

Won't quite tailstand... close, close, close, but not quite. Thrunight needs to get with correcting that. Either make it a generously protruding switch or let it tail stand. Al---most tailstanding really doesn't get it. Still a most worthy light to have, though. Don't let that dissuade you. Mine came from goinggear... those folks take very good care of their customers.

Being a fan of the Quarks, the Thrunight 1AA feels right at home to me. My D10's are still not displaced, but I will carry and use this light from time to time.


----------



## shomie911 (May 19, 2011)

Depends on what you're looking for:

Simplicity/Aesthetics? - Jetbeam E3S (stainless steel, two modes, great looking and bright, classy)

Throw/Tint? - Jet-1 Pro (warm emitter, smooth reflector, very bright on 14500, plenty bright on AA, nice tactical look)

Multi-purpose/Functionality? - LRI Proton Pro (variable brightness in both white and red output, flashing modes for red and white as well)

Post-apocalypse? Peak Kino Bay Stainless Steel w/ P4 emitter (indestructible, will run a AA battery until the emitter is barely glowing, twisty)


----------



## Jackasper (May 19, 2011)

Big fan of the *Quarks* however I think my *Lumapower Trust Model 1* puts out a bit more juice.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 19, 2011)

Nitecore D10 R2 is a great 'light with an Eneloop but much brighter with a Sanyo 14500, 850mAh. (the plum colored ones): So bright,in fact, that medium becomes, for me anyway, the 'go to' level. I diccovered these at Battery World (Australia) when I was looking for something else entirely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Napalm (May 19, 2011)

Sunwayman M10A.

The low (3 lux) is still powerful enough to be usable as a nightlight or for walking around the house without banging yourself into furniture, while it is low enough to ensure a very long running time (100h).

The medium is just right - a perfect balance between lux and run time to give a pleasant experience in using the light.

The high is in line with what you can expect from 1xAA.

The beam looks just right for what you can expect from a light designed to be used for close quarters. Some moderate throw, with a largish hotspot (Xp-G) and some flood around.

The magnetic ring interface is genius. Can't get any simpler/more intuitive than that. And you can preselect the mode before turning the light on.

Great finish, machining, and quality of parts and design.

I would have nominated the V10A weren't it for the shorter run times than the M10A. But with carefully selected, usable preset levels and longer run time the M10A looks to me like the perfect balance. 

Nap.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (May 19, 2011)

My favorite is my Quark AA R5, regular UI, deep carry pocket clip, runnin on a 14500. 
I like it over the other options because it legos with the rest of my quarks, plus it is smaller than most comparable lights. I carry it in a way that requires the light to be under 4", and the quark AA fits perfectly. I thought about buying the Neutron 1A, but it is just a little too long & wouldn't fit in my case.

My other two favorites are my Zebralight H501w and H51w (this one is my running light.) The only reason neither light is number one on my list is because of the accidental activation in the pocket issue. My quark comes out of my pocket ready to activate....no twisting the tail cap, so it wins out for now. Anyway, I love the zebralights, and am looking forward to the new switch design that's coming out (has more resistance, & will hopefully solve the problem.)


----------



## StarHalo (May 19, 2011)

My favorite 1xAA predates this thread; made for only a few months in 2008, Jetbeam's Jet I Mk IBS features 2-225 variable output lumens with three mode memory, a broad beam similar to the Quark Minis, GITD lens o-ring and switch, double o-rings at each joint, all for $60. It's a shame Jetbeam moved away from this type of design, but they completely change their lineup every year or so now..

I'll be getting a Xeno 1xAA XM-L soon, it won't replace my EDC, but 490 lumens in a 1xAA format will be entertaining..


----------



## Lightman2 (May 19, 2011)

Just love my Zebra SC51 200 lumens on 1 x AA and can take alkalines, NiMH's and Lithiums. Built like a german tank and only 80mm long. Tailstand, strobe, 6 power options, turn on to high medium or low in a second, long run time, excellent pocket clip, good throw and plenty of side illumination, great side button (no tactical overhand holding here). Other than the accidential activation which is solved via quarter turn on the tailcap I think this light is a true winner.


----------



## mrlysle (May 19, 2011)

+1 on the SC51. This little fella really does impress! I still grab my Fenix LD10 R4 from time to time, and it's really a nice light. But you just can't beat the ZL's UI.


----------



## Brasso (May 20, 2011)

I love my SC51c. Been waiting for more High CRI lights, and a bunch have come out recently.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 20, 2011)

Go ZEBRA and by the way I do believe that the D10 is no longer available and has been replaced by the D11.2?


----------



## tubero (May 20, 2011)

Mine is LD10. So it is the best for me.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (May 20, 2011)

Zebralight SC51
DST TLR Ti


----------

